# [erledigt] ** ACPI + VIA ** PC+X.org lebt, Maus+Tasta hängt

## ChrisJumper

Edit:

Ich habe den Titel dieses Threads verändert, da die Fehlerdiagnose von meiner Vermutung "der Firefox ist schuld" nicht mehr zum Thread passt.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ich hatte jetzt grade eben schon mehrmals das Problem das mein Firefox die Kontrolle an sich reißt und meine Maus/Tastatur nicht mehr hergeben will. Die Maus bleibt dann in dieser I-Form über einem Eingabefeld. Tatsächlich wollte ich auch genau da weiterarbeiten (schreiben) .
> ...

 Last edited by ChrisJumper on Sun Dec 16, 2007 3:00 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## franzf

Die beste letzte Lösung: SysRQ

http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/linux/linux_kap09_007.htm

durchlesen und mit REISUB den Rechner geregelt runterfahren, wenn du mit R allein die Kontrolle nicht mehr kriegst

----------

## Finswimmer

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Die beste letzte Lösung: SysRQ
> 
> http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/linux/linux_kap09_007.htm
> 
> durchlesen und mit REISUB den Rechner geregelt runterfahren, wenn du mit R allein die Kontrolle nicht mehr kriegst

 

OT: REISUB kann man sich endlich mal merken. Danke  :Smile: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

Danke für den Link! Ich werde jetzt wohl noch einmal Reset-Drücken müssen und diese Vorschläge dann sofort umsetzen, damit ich beim nächsten mal nicht wieder auf dem schlauch stehe.

Edit:

Wie heißt denn verdammt nochmal die SysRQ-Taste?

Alt+Druck+o also fürs runterfahren und ausschalten?

----------

## franzf

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *franzf wrote:*   Die beste letzte Lösung: SysRQ
> 
> http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/linux/linux_kap09_007.htm
> 
> durchlesen und mit REISUB den Rechner geregelt runterfahren, wenn du mit R allein die Kontrolle nicht mehr kriegst 
> ...

 

 :Smile:  NP

Ich fand auch dass REISUB recht gut zu merken ist bis mir jemand gesagt hat dass das rückwärts gelesen BUSIER heißt  :Smile: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

Oh la la!

Das Funktioniert ja wunderbar. Nur sind in dem Fall auch alle ungespeicherten Daten weg, von den Dingen die ich noch mache "während" sich mein Feuerfuchs so davonschleicht.

Vielleicht liegt es an meiner Vorgehensweise, denn es ist mir in den letzten 6 Tagen schon 3 mal passiert!

Ich öffne mit vorliebe immer mehrere Taps parallel und melde mich dann bei unterschiedlichen Foren, Communitys etc.. an. Jeder neue Link wird in einem neuen Tap geöffnet.

Das mache ich dann auch gerne in Foren.. ein Tapp für die Übersicht und ein weiteres für jeden interessanten Thread. Mir scheint das er dann Probleme mit dem Zurück-Button hat! Besonders wenn ich den in einem Tap drücke das grade noch Blutjung ist und eigentlich keine History haben könnte!

Kann es sein.. das dies ein Problem dastellt? Ich hab jetzt letzt erst gelesen das der neue Netscape-Cummunicator eine Funktion unterstützt in der die Taps die History von den andern Fenstern erben. Was meiner Meinung nach ein Problem ergeben dürfte wenn man zwischenzeitlich Daten eingegeben hat (wie diesen Thread-Beitrag) oder Anmelde-Daten oder speziel bei Ajax-Anwendungen ist der Rückwärts-Knopf auch nicht so beliebt ;)

Und ich glaube damit hat mein Feuerfuchs Problem. Geht es denn niemandem genauso? Bzw. weiß jemand genaueres zu dieser History?

Mfg Chris

----------

## Kaini

Ich hatte mal das gleiche Problem (noch auf suse) und es hat geholfen den ACPI Dienst abzudrehen.

Und poste mal die xorg.log nach einem Absturtz.

----------

## revargne

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Ich fand auch dass REISUB recht gut zu merken ist bis mir jemand gesagt hat dass das rückwärts gelesen BUSIER heißt 

 

Ist nicht ganz on topic aber ich merke dennoch mal an: wiki liefert uns für REISUB einen schönen Merksatz:"Raising Elephants Is So Utterly Boring". Ich hatte nicht die geringste Lust, mir diesen Satz zu merken aber der ist so blöd, das ich bei jedem Gedanken an MagicSysRQ auch an diesen Satz denken muß  :Smile: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ich hab leider nach mehrmaligem Einfrieren die 3er Beta installiert. Hier funktioniert wieder alles ohne probleme.

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Kaini wrote:*   

> Ich hatte mal das gleiche Problem (noch auf suse) und es hat geholfen den ACPI Dienst abzudrehen.
> 
> Und poste mal die xorg.log nach einem Absturtz.

 

Hm, ich glaube ich habe dieses Problem unterschätzt. Es tritt noch immer auf.

Hier ein Auszug aus meinem Xorg.log

 *Quote:*   

> (WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)
> 
> ...
> 
> (WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" is not used
> ...

 

Eintrag vom Kernel, beim booten in /var/log/messages

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> warning kern kernel ACPI: RSDP 000FA8C0, 0014 (r0 AMI   )
> 
> warning kern kernel ACPI: RSDT 5FFF0000, 002C (r1 AMIINT VIA_K7         10 MSFT       97)
> ...

 

```
# lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8377 [KT400/KT600 AGP] Host Bridge (rev 80)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 PCI Bridge

00:0c.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

00:0f.0 RAID bus controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA VT6420 SATA RAID Controller (rev 80)

00:0f.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 81)

00:10.4 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 86)

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237 ISA bridge [KT600/K8T800/K8T890 South]

00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)

00:12.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6102 [Rhine-II] (rev 78)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G73 [GeForce 7600 GS] (rev a2)

```

Langsam fängt es an zu nerven.Last edited by ChrisJumper on Tue Nov 27, 2007 4:48 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## ChrisJumper

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4183405.html

Hier ein Link zu dem Thema. Für alle die über die Suche auf diesen Thread gestoßen sind.

Ich verwende tatsächlich ein VIA-Board.

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

>  Sobald ich APM oder ACPI auf meinem VIA-Board aktiviere läuft kein Kernel selten länger als 30 min stabil, der Durchschnitt beträgt auch rund 2 St. bis zum Absturz. Der muß sehr gut gelaunt sein um 4 St. zu erreichen. 

 

Wenn ich an dem PC arbeite scheint er schneller abzustürzen als wenn azureus oder emerge über Nacht laufen.

Ich werde mich jetzt informieren wie ich ACPI deaktivieren kann, hoffentlich hilft es!

Vielleicht sollten wir solche Informationen über bekannte Chip-Probleme mal in einem Wiki sammeln.

----------

## ok

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4183405.html
> 
> Hier ein Link zu dem Thema. Für alle die über die Suche auf diesen Thread gestoßen sind.

 

Da der genannte Thread von mir initiiert wurde: 

Nachdem ich den Bildschirmschoner (OpenGL) nicht mehr nutze hatte ich keine Systemabstürze (in dem Zusammenhang..) mehr.

Mein Laptop mit VIA Chipsatz läuft sowohl mit langen emerge Durchläufen oder auch interaktiver Nutzung seither ohne Probleme. Meine Vermutung nach lag es eher am damaligen fglrx-Treiber als am Chipsatz, ich kann dies aber jetzt nicht mehr 100% sagen.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Das Ende dieser Geschichte:

Nach dem Einrichten des 2.6.23-r4 Kernels Traten diese Probleme nach 48 Stunden betrieb nicht mehr auf.

Vorher hatte ich sie Zeitweise zwei bis drei mal Täglich.

----------

